# A Salamanders Stormtalon, on fire!



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm currently working on a Xmas present for a friend of mine, a Stormtalon Gunship with a much needed conversion work and a Salamander inspired colour scheme. As Xmas is approaching fast I put all my other project on hold, only a week to deliver this baby!

My main complains with the standard Stormtalon kit are the big, bulky weapons and that stupid looking frontal landing gear so I decided to move thinks around, extend the wings to make this bird look like... a bird and to move the missiles pods under the extended wings. If I had the time I would also extended the tail a bit

After many hours of cutting and gluing stuff the end result is this:





























I put more pictures from more angles on my blog, here

For the colour scheme I decided to try out something different than the standard Salamanders scheme and today I did some practice runs:











The Talon is now primed and ready for painting, tomorrow is going to be a very long day!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this painted. You took a rather ugly model and made it look pretty cool. I like the tail the way it is now, but if you modeled it like the A-10 Warthog that would have tied in nicely with the whole look I think.


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

uhmm that's a very interesting idea! If I build another one for my personal collection I'll do it that way for sure!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like what you've done with it. Makes it look dam deadly and I'd fully support lengthening the tail section. One quibble though, you seem to have put the wings the wrong way round, in that the drop pod sections look on the model to have aeroloin fins (i think thats what they are called), it took me a good 10 minutes to figure out what they were which is a good thing! Maybe a little green stuff to make the wing flatter?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

That looks great mate, the extra bit of wing goes a long way to making the model look like something that can actually fly !


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice! I just happen to have some Drop Pod fins laying around here somewhere...


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you guys!

@Jacobite: uhm I'm not sure that those are "movable" parts, there is no hinges or something like that like on the Talon tail.

@Magpie_Oz: thank you! I really like how it look in the second pics, not only a flyer but a lethal flyer! 

@DeathKlokk: go ahead! love to see your version 


Today I was able to complete the fire patterns on the hull! Took me all day but it was worth it i think. It's not 100% perfect but this is the first time I try something like this so I'm quite happy 










What do you think of it? 

Just a coat of satin varnish and for today the work is complete!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, now that is frikkin lovely. k:

Wants!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

That is wicked!! Love the conversion...shit loads better than the GW version!! Nice one!! :clapping:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

great job, love the conversion, I cannot bring myself to get a storm talon just based on how shite it looks I do ot care how useful it is, but yours looks great, I'm inspired! +rep


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

That, is, amazing!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

wow! Fantastic conversion.....Fantastic paint job! Marvelous.... how was the paint job achieved?


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

@Tawa: thank you! 

@zxyogi: thank you too  I really think that GW dropped the ball on this model, they could have done someting very cool with it

@Oldman78: the kit is very easy to work with and to modify so give it a go!. the only PITA was magnetizing the missile pods with all the weapon options 

@LegionThree: glad you like it 

@gearhart: I used an airbrush to do it

I got many questions about how I painted the flames so I decided put a step-by-step on my blog: link


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Credit where due and all that k:

Any chance of a brief Tut on how you went about this?


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Credit where due and all that k:


Thank you!



Tawa said:


> Any chance of a brief Tut on how you went about this?


On the conversion or on the paint job ? 

Edit: I posted a step-by-step on the paint job on my blog here. For the conversion job, check out this post and let me known if you have more questions


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

T'was conversion info I was after. 

Off to have a read now :grin:


Edit: Damn you Balgar! I wants me a pair of them now. And you've got me thinking how a stretched 'raven would look with those wings.....  :blush:


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

go ahead and post them here on heresy 

In one of the comments I got on the talon it was suggested to use the wings from an IG Valkyrie. I think that they would work quite well also on the storm raven. I would probably use them if I ever decide to build a storm raven


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I will, but don't expect anything before about 2015 :laugh:

I'm the worlds slowest painter/model maker..... And my desk is already literally overflowing, with stuff on top of the surrounding units waiting for their turn to actually get onto the table..... :blush:


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

You are in good company 

I have 4 armies in the works and none of them have nothing to do with the Salamanders lol


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ready for this? :laugh:

*On the table:*

SM Assault Squad.
SM Scouts.
SM Land Raider.
SM Land Raider Crusader.
SM Predator (x2).
SM Whirleind (x2).
SM Razorback.
SM Bike (x2).

28mm ECW Regiments (x6).

CSM Berzerkers.
CSM Squad.
CSM Terminators.
CSM Sorceror.

IG Infantry Platoon.

15mm ECW Scots Regiment (x1)

Necromunda Delaque Gang.
Necromunda Escher Gang.

Warmchine "Dirty" Meg.
Warmachine Mariner WarJack.
Warmachine Deck Gun.


*On the side unit.*
SM Captain.
SM TechMarine.
SM Bike Squadron.
SM Tactical Squad (x2).


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Only that ?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats just here in the actual work area.

On top of that is a ton more stuff still boxed up waiting to get on the side unit..... :laugh:


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys,
tonight I could only work on the Techmarine so here it is:


















Nothing fancy, just a quick zenithal work and some metallic details. Tomorow I will complete him with gold and shadows.

I was asked to take some better pictures of the flames, so here they are:


























































































While taking this pictures I spotted some mistake that I need to fix or maybe hide under a decal lol


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Probably just me, but the flames look overdone. Like some sort of bubbleflague.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe it does a little in a few parts where it looks like circles and less like random flames


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah there are some places like that on which I could not "draw" a complete flame outline. I should have made a smaller stencil for the Talon

Edit: uhm maybe I could make that smaller stencil and go over the existing flames with an additional layer of smaller flames. What do you guys think?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nah, go with what you have the scheme looks fine to me. It is tending towards a camo pattern more than flames but I do like the look.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the look too, just an observation, I think it's just doing it while it's photographed in pieces


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Last night I completed the pilot and glued the cockpit to the main body. I'll snap a new pic after tonight work


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

After some experimentations I found the correct color mix to bring back the green and still maintain the highlighting effect of the yellow layer.

This is the obligatory "before and after" shoot using the two engine/wing assemblies:










And this is the main body of the talon:










I used a mix of around 4:1 of Vallejo Game Color Fluo Green and Vallejo Gloss Medium heavily thinned

Now I just need to wait for this first coat to dry before do the same on the underside

What do you think?


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

looking good, but cant wait to see it completed.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

looking good much prefer the lighter shade of green


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Project complete and shipped to my friend!























































I posted more picture on my blog here and a little video on my YouTube channel 




Any C&C very welcome!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I love it! Looks rad.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Beautiful truely beautiful


----------

